# Tube bender



## Paolo (Jun 17, 2009)

While I was waiting for the new soldering torch I done my tube bender using the project of George Britnell...I really don't remember where I found it..anyway I had to do a drawing by AutoCAD in millimeters and that is the results:





another view


----------



## Majorstrain (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Paolo,

Nice work.
Any chance of getting a copy of you metric drawings? Auto-cad format is fine.
I'm going through a bit of a tool building phase at the moment.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 17, 2009)

Very slick tool you have made there.

Nice job!


----------



## Paolo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi kustomkb Thanks for your appreciation, yes Phil if you like I'll send you an AutoCAD copy giving you some comments. Please let me know.
Cheers Paolo


----------



## BMyers (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you have the SAE drawings on autocad ?


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi BMeyers, I can send you the original AutoCad file if you like, just tell me where to send it. Paolo, it looks like it came out great. Did you have any problems making it from the drawings? If so, let me know and I'll make the necessary changes to them.
Thanks
gbritnell


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi gbritnell, Any chance I could get the drawings too. If so I'll send a PM.


 Ron


----------



## BMyers (Jun 18, 2009)

gbritnell,
PM sent. thank you


----------



## kvom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm interested inm the drawings as well.


----------



## Paolo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello gbritnell 
My compliments the tube bender is very well arranged and really useful as you can see on my post. If you like to send the original copy of the AutoCAD drawings it will be much easier to convert in whatever unit the members like to work with.

Paolo


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 18, 2009)

For anyone interested please just send a note to: [email protected]
and I will send out the AutoCad file. Tell me what format you would like Ver.2004-2005
Ver. 2001 or .dxf
gbritnell


----------



## Paolo (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done gbritnell !!! Please check your e-mail box... :big: 
Best regards 
Paolo


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 18, 2009)

gb,

 Thanks, now I just have to figure out how to open it in my e-mail. Cant seem to get file association to work right. :-\ :-\

 Ron


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally got it sorted out. Looks good.


  Ron


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 19, 2009)

For everyone who asked for cad drawings for the tubing bender here are some pictures to clarify the parts and assembly.
gbritnell


----------



## itowbig (Jun 19, 2009)

thats a nice looking bender. i have plans somewhere for one . i have more things to make than i have time for. 
but one day ill get to them . thanks for showing the pics


----------



## wla421 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Nice work...

Any chance of getting a set of plans for this bender? And what are the tubing sizes that can be bent??

Thanks,

George


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 29, 2009)

I have it designed for a maximum of .312 tubing. Just send me your email address and what type of format you would like it sent in.
gbritnell


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey G!

How about you uploading it to the file section. That way it will be available to everybody without trouble to you.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 13, 2009)

This tube bender fit my requirements. Simple to build, only requiring a few evenings to construct. And all of the materials were on hand.

I was working on project requiring a bend in 1/8" diameter brass tubing. My cheapo bender kinked the tube on the first try. After annealing the tube, the second try produced an acceptable bend. But at this point I knew it was time for another tool.

The plans were complete. I didn't change a thing. Thank you George.


----------



## kvom (Oct 13, 2009)

I have made one of these too to George's plans. Works great on 1/4".


----------



## Paolo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi 
I have made one of these too using George's plans. It Works great on 6 and 8 mm.
Best regards
Paolo


----------

